# [Esperienze] Gentoo PPC

## shev

Ciao ragazzi, avrei un topic credo interessante da lanciare (non mi pare sul forum italiano se ne sia discusso molto). A breve dovrebbe arrivarmi il mio ultimo acquisto, il PowerBook 12" della Apple (questo per chi non lo conoscesse). 

So che Gentoo ormai è presente su molte architetture diverse, ma trovare conferme e opinioni di chi è andato oltre la teoria provando sul campo le cose è sempre utilissimo. Qualcuno ha qualche commmento, consiglio o curiosità da darmi relativamente a Gentoo su PPC (o linux in generale) e in particolar modo su G4 (il processore che monta il gioiellino di cui  sopra)? Problemi diffusi, rari o sconosciuti (  :Razz:  )? So che tra noi ci stanno diversi utenti "della mela", non siate timidi  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti coloro che vorranno condividere la loro esperienza.

p.s.: se qualcuno ha il portatile in questione può ovviamente darmene un parere più o meno positivo, sono tutto orecchi!

----------

## stefanonafets

Complimenti per l'acquisto...

Io stesso stavo valutando se rivendere il mio laptop per passare al mostriciattolo rivestito d'alluminio...

Però due mila Iuri so du mila iuri...

Bè, complimentoni lo stesso (QUANTA INVIDIA!!! :Smile: 

Poi ci farai vedere le foto del gingillo con su Gentoo ovviamente...

----------

## Samos87

Intreressa anche a me, io mi dovrei prendere il 15"   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Intreressa anche a me, io mi dovrei prendere il 15"  

 

Quello con la tastiera retroilluminata?  :Very Happy: 

Volevo prendere il 15" solo per quello, però mi sono innamorato da tempo del 12" e mi serve un portatile piccolissimo e portabilissimo (e meglio del 12" non ce ne sono  :Very Happy:  ). Cmq gran macchina pure il 15".

/me sempre in attesa di commenti tecnici più che estetici (o invidiosi  :Razz: )

 :Wink: 

----------

## Samos87

 :Very Happy:   si ghgh aggiungendo 72  ti mettono la tastiera retroilluminata... spaziale!   :Laughing: 

----------

## hellraiser

io ho provato a installare su un iBook G3 300 mhz....na cosa del genere...

allora l'installazione è andata tutta liscia, quasi come un x86, cambiavano soli qualke pakketto e il partizionamento diverso...

tutto funzionante da terminale, ma non so proprio riuscito a far andare il server grafico....praticamente quando avvio xfree mi dava un errore stranissima, VM_bios....na cosa del genere...

niente da fare...anke emergendo i driver per ATI-drm

bho....io ci so'  rimasto male   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

[OT] Shev, visto che anche io un giorno vorrei un apple come portatile, ho guardato lo stesso modello sul sito svizzero della apple e risparmieresti 300 Frs.

```

www.apple.it    1918,80   ---> ~2900 Frs

www.apple.ch                            2599 Frs

```

Spero che poi i prezzi in negozio si livellino, sennò mi sembra un po' prendere in giro la gente avere dei prezzi così differenti. 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## shev

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che poi i prezzi in negozio si livellino, sennò mi sembra un po' prendere in giro la gente avere dei prezzi così differenti. 
> 
> 

 

Troppo tardi  :Sad: 

Cmq l'ho preso sfruttando anche lo sconto studenti (che ho subito reinvestito nell'hd da 60 GB e in 512 di RAM al posto di quelli "di serie"  :Very Happy: ). 1980  con le mie modifiche, alla fine mi accontento  :Wink: 

(d'altra parte che la apple sia cara è risaputo, però è anche vero che la qualità si paga)

Grazie cmq per l'avvertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> (d'altra parte che la apple sia cara è risaputo, però è anche vero che la qualità si paga)

 

Sicuramente non ti si sputtanera' la scheda madre dopo due settimana....  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente non ti si sputtanera' la scheda madre dopo due settimana.... 

 

/me sana toccatina nelle parti basse   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cmq pareri tecnici e esperienze? Nessuno ne ha?

----------

## Samos87

leggendo qui pare che dovrebbero funzionare bene...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=85427

----------

## pinguinoferoce

io uso linux sul mio imac sempre ..............

problemi mai, mac os X è carino , con mol puoi farlo pure partire dentro linux ...........

molto utile openfirmware (il coso che gestisce il boot) ............................

contro:

manca il floppy (se no te l' acquisti) 

i kernel ...... non puoi avere gli ultimi sempre disponibili (problemi di compilazione)

il 2.6.0 nn compila (sto provando da una vita ma al momento nada)

pro

sono macchine belle anke stilisticamente ...................

sono  processori di mamma ibm (con la motorola).............

con linux hai una macchina molto particolare ................

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> problemi mai, mac os X è carino , con mol puoi farlo pure partire dentro linux ...........

 

Mac OS X sono proprio curioso di provarlo, mi ispira. Cmq più di 15/20 GB non li ruberà a Gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> molto utile openfirmware (il coso che gestisce il boot)

 

Mmmm, interessante. Ti saprò dire.

 *Quote:*   

> contro:
> 
> manca il floppy (se no te l' acquisti) 

 

Naaa, non uso mai nemmeno quello sui desktop (l'ultimo l'ho usato due giorni fa, durante il viaggio uni-casa s'è rovinato... basta floppy, solo cd). Tanto ormai il masterizzatore c'è ovunque.

 *Quote:*   

> i kernel ...... non puoi avere gli ultimi sempre disponibili (problemi di compilazione)

 

Su questo avevo un paio di domande: ho sentito che ci sono problemi con i driver nvidia su ppc, poichè non c'è l'opzione mtrr o cose del genere. E' vero o sono falsi miti? Come kernel funziona bene con questa architettura? Versioni a parte (tanto non mi preme particolarmente di avere versioni ultraggiornate) ti trovi bene allora?

 *Quote:*   

> pro
> 
> sono macchine belle anke stilisticamente ...................
> 
> sono  processori di mamma ibm (con la motorola).............
> ...

 

Appena mi arriva (parlano di 15 giorni...) te ne saprò aggiungere altri  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Shev compra, cerri ordina: FOTO!!!!

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Shev compra, cerri ordina: FOTO!!!!

 

 :Very Happy:  Appena mi arriva manderò sicuramente qualche screen e foto, saranno anteprime della sezione apposita del gruppo utenti italiano di gentoo (o meglio, dei gechi)  :Wink: 

Oppure se vieni a Venezia lo vedrai dal vivo (su, lo sai che ci conto)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

nn esistono driver ufficiali nvidia .....(vabbe)

usa quelli di Xfree (senza accellerazione 3d)

io non ho mai avuto problemi........

cmq x la configurazione di X oltre all' esistenza di Xeasyconf (tool specifico creato x la gentoo-ppc) esistono numerosi forum che trattano dell' argomento.....

il famoso altivec (incluso nel g4) è ankora poco sfruttato (chissenefrega va veloce lo stesso)

i driver del modem interno nn esistono (sono tipo winmodem )

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> nn esistono driver ufficiali nvidia .....(vabbe)
> 
> usa quelli di Xfree (senza accellerazione 3d)

 

Mmmm, questo però non mi piace troppo... possibile non ci sia modo di abilitare l'accelerazione 3d? Vedrò di fare ricerche a riguardo e comunicare i risultati (effettivamente guardando l'ebuild nvidia-kernel sembra solo per x86...). Con xfree so che va, c'è uno che conosco che ha lo stesso portatile, con gentoo e va tranquillamente. Solo che non sfruttare adeguatamente l'hardware mi spiace sempre...

 *Quote:*   

> cmq x la configurazione di X oltre all' esistenza di Xeasyconf (tool specifico creato x la gentoo-ppc) esistono numerosi forum che trattano dell' argomento.....

 

Certo, qui chiedevo solo pareri e opinioni di chi ha esperienza, dettagli e consigli non documentarti, poi le ricerche mie su forum e google le sto facendo e le farò (configurazione e compagnia non è un problema).

 *Quote:*   

> il famoso altivec (incluso nel g4) è ankora poco sfruttato (chissenefrega va veloce lo stesso)

 

Ma c'è la possibilità di farne uso, abilitandolo dal kernel? O è una funzionalità che "va di suo" senza bisogno di sbattimenti?

Di bello c'è un tip consigliatomi dall'amico di cui sopra per sfruttare il risparmio del processore, variandone la frequenza di lavoro a seconda del carico (con conseguente risparmio della batteria)  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> i driver del modem interno nn esistono (sono tipo winmodem )

 

Credo sia l'unico componente che mi avanza, lo userò principalmente in rete quindi nessun problema.

Grazie di nuovo delle informazioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

tempo fa c' era stata una petizione x i driver ppc (se dessero i sorgenti nvidia B@stard@) ma nada , i binary che danno fungono solo sulla x86 .....

X l' altivec , lo abiliti nella configurazione del kernel, e poi nel make.conf c' è una falg specifica X i g4 in cui è incluso pure l' altivec.....

cmq puoi usare mac os X x il 3d

----------

## pinguinoferoce

http://www.ppckernel.org/                 ---------- kernel

http://www.penguinppc.org/             --------------altro

fino a poco tempo fa esisteva www.tuxppc.org , ora è stato chiuso , cmq lo dovrebbero aggiornare a breve ...............................................

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> http://www.ppckernel.org/                 ---------- kernel
> 
> http://www.penguinppc.org/             --------------altro
> 
> fino a poco tempo fa esisteva www.tuxppc.org , ora è stato chiuso , cmq lo dovrebbero aggiornare a breve ...............................................

 

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

I primi due già li avevo visti, insieme ad altri ottimi siti che parlano nello specifico dell'installazione/configurazione di un pb12" e linux   :Exclamation:  credo che avrò da divertirmi parecchio  :Very Happy: 

Male che vada preparati ad essere tormentato  :Wink: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/install.php

qua ci sono i driver x il modem (thank ppc gentoo faq)

cmq , nn dovrebbero esserci problemi di installazione (la guida è completissima ........ )

----------

## pinguinoferoce

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/install.php

qua ci sono i driver x il modem (thank ppc gentoo faq)

cmq , nn dovrebbero esserci problemi di installazione (la guida è completissima ........ )

cmq io sono qua

----------

## shev

Ciao ragazzi, scusate se proseguo con questo parziale OT, ma sono felice e volevo condividere con voi: m'è finalmente arrivato il PBook (mezz'ora fa)!  :Very Happy: 

Se per i prossimi giorni non mi sentite non preoccupatevi, sto familiarizzando con il nuovo figliolo insegnandogli le meraviglie di gentoo-ppc  :Very Happy: 

(anche se è più facile che vi tormenti in cerca di soluzioni ai problemi  :Wink:  )

/me felice come un bambino (anche perchè non è molto più vecchio di un bambino)  :Razz: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

NN installare l' aggiornamento 10.2.8 di mac os X

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> NN installare l' aggiornamento 10.2.8 di mac os X

 

Perchè? Non hanno risolto i problemi con l'ethernet e compagnia? La versione che si scarica ora mi pare sia ok, almeno questo dicono su macitynet. Se non è così smentiscili pure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, scusate se proseguo con questo parziale OT, ma sono felice e volevo condividere con voi: m'è finalmente arrivato il PBook (mezz'ora fa)! 
> 
> Se per i prossimi giorni non mi sentite non preoccupatevi, sto familiarizzando con il nuovo figliolo insegnandogli le meraviglie di gentoo-ppc 
> 
> (anche se è più facile che vi tormenti in cerca di soluzioni ai problemi  )
> ...

 

Fammi sapere come ci gira Gentoo, io non ho ancora preso il 15" ...  :Very Happy: 

Grazie,Ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> io uso linux sul mio imac sempre ..............
> 
> problemi mai, mac os X è carino , con mol puoi farlo pure partire dentro linux ...........
> 
> molto utile openfirmware (il coso che gestisce il boot) ...........................
> ...

 

Finalmente qualcuno fa sul-serio....................

Ho un IMAC BLUE G3 500Mhz e ho bisogno di qualche info (scusate se OT)  :Rolling Eyes: 

1)Quanta ram posso montare al max 2X256MB o 2X512MB ?

2)Posso montare un masterizzatore per PC o solo APPLE ?

3)A cosa serve openfirmware con Gentoo ?

4)Per utilizzare mol OsX deve essere installato prima o posso installarlo dopo come con vmware ?

5)Perchè Gentoo per G3 non c'è stato verso di fargli fare il boot da CD ?

Non me ne voglite se è OT ma credo che Gentoo sia il Linux per eccellenza di tutti i PPC e Sparc

----------

## rian

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, scusate se proseguo con questo parziale OT, ma sono felice e volevo condividere con voi: m'è finalmente arrivato il PBook (mezz'ora fa)!

 sono sicuro che dal vivo è ancora meglio... io ho ordinato oggi il PB da 15"!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se per i prossimi giorni non mi sentite non preoccupatevi, sto familiarizzando con il nuovo figliolo insegnandogli le meraviglie di gentoo-ppc

 e allora ti chiedo: dopo due giorni, trovato particolari problemi nel far coesistere IL pinguino con una mela?

----------

## shev

 *rian wrote:*   

> sono sicuro che dal vivo è ancora meglio... io ho ordinato oggi il PB da 15"!

 

Bhe, io già lo conoscevo bene perchè l'ha uno che conosco, ma vedere il mio, personale, esattamente come l'ho visto la prima volta (amore a prima vista  :Very Happy: ) è fantastico. Senza contare che quando l'hai scopri e apprezzi tutte quelle finezze, quei tocchi di classe tipici di apple e che solo apple ti da. Insomma, giudizio dopo due giorni: fantastico, il colpo di fulmine e diventato amore travolgente  :Laughing: 

Complimenti per l'acquisto cmq, ero tentato anch'io per il 15" ma con il 12" c'è tutta una storia dietro e volevo il massimo della portabilità. Ciò non toglie che siano due macchine veramente ottime.

 *Quote:*   

> e allora ti chiedo: dopo due giorni, trovato particolari problemi nel far coesistere IL pinguino con una mela?

 

Se devo essere sincero sto per iniziare ora l'installazione. In questi due giorni ho voluto provare un po' Mac OS X, familiarizzare con il mezzo e prenderci la mano. Oggi pomeriggio ho preparato le partizioni con le dovute proporzioni (15 GB Mac OS e 45 Gentoo  :Very Happy:  ) e reinstallato Mac OS, stanotte parto con l'installazione di Gentoo.

Non appeno ho fatto posterò sicuramente qui le mie impressioni e consigli.

----------

## rian

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Senza contare che quando l'hai scopri e apprezzi tutte quelle finezze, quei tocchi di classe tipici di apple e che solo apple ti da

 esatto!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Complimenti per l'acquisto cmq, ero tentato anch'io per il 15" ma con il 12" c'è tutta una storia dietro e volevo il massimo della portabilità.

 si si ho visto, o meglio ho letto tutto il topic   :Cool: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Oggi pomeriggio ho preparato le partizioni con le dovute proporzioni (15 GB Mac OS e 45 Gentoo) e reinstallato Mac OS, stanotte parto con l'installazione di Gentoo.

 ...presumo dallo stage1! bene bene, così vediamo come si comporta quest'arch! domandina, Mac OS X dovrebbe essere già preinstallato giusto? Hai usato il livecd per partizionare l'HD?

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non appeno ho fatto posterò sicuramente qui le mie impressioni e consigli.

 ci conto!   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *rian wrote:*   

> presumo dallo stage1! bene bene, così vediamo come si comporta quest'arch!

 

Finora ho sempre installato Gentoo da stage1 con grande soddisfazione. Questa volta pensavo di usare lo stage3 per diversi motivi: provare per una un'installazione alternativa, testare la flags giuste per PBook, non tenere fermo troppo il portatile, smanettare in tranquillità, etc

Quando poi raggiungo una configurazione stabile o vado di "emerge -e world" e ricostruisco interamente il sistema (e in pratica credo che alla fine si ottenga l'equivalente di un sistema costruito da stage1, giusto? <-- se qualcuno ne ha conferma certa lo dica) oppure rifaccio l'installazione da stage1.

 *Quote:*   

> domandina, Mac OS X dovrebbe essere già preinstallato giusto? Hai usato il livecd per partizionare l'HD?

 

Quando ti arriva non c'è installato quasi niente, però metterci Mac OS è una delle cose più semplici che ho mai fatto: accendi il PBook, parte l'installer/loader che già c'è su hd che dopo averti fatto un paio di domande ti chiede il dvd di Mac Os (ovviamente fornito  :Razz:  ), schiacci "si", "no", "continua" (la localizzazione è fatta veramente bene e in modo completo) qualche volta et voilà, ti ritrovi il tuo sistemino pronto all'uso. Tempo totale: 10 min  :Very Happy: 

Per il partizionamento ho usato il dvd di Mac Os (è anche rescue cd/ripristino/etc), ti da comodissime utility per partizionare il disco in pochi secondi (intuitive, grafiche e funzionali). Con questo ho creato solo le due partizioni per Mac OS e Gentoo. Poi le partizioni dettagliate per linux (/var, /, /home...) le farò con mac-fdisk (simile a fdisk standard)

To be continued...

----------

## shev

Seconda puntata:

- il boot da cd è stato fatto correttamente, scongiurando i mille problemi letti sul forum, avuti da gente che conosco, etc. Molti infatti non riuscivano a fare il boot dal live cd della gentoo trovandosi costretti a diversi accrocchi per far partire il tutto. A me con il live cd 1.4 finale e il PBook della nuova serie è partito tutto tranquillamente come indicato dalla guida all'installazione: tasto "c" all'avvio e boot da cd avviato. Complimenti vivissimi al team Gentoo.

Scongiurati anche i problemi dovuti all'aggiornamento a Mac Os X 10.2.8 che altri sul forum ppc avevano segnalato (ho tale versione e tutto è andato correttamente). Complimenti al team Apple.

- le istruzioni della guida all'installazione per ppc sono risultate chiare e precise, consiglio cmq di tenere sott'occhio la guida per x86 poichè certi passaggi vengono spiegati meglio in quest'ultima (e alcuni dubbi chiariti). Il partizionamento con mac-fdisk (clone di fdisk un poco semplificato e riadattato al mondo mac) è proseguito liscio, con creazione di /, /home, swap e compagnia in modo semplice e immediato (e con alcune "sorprese" positive nell'identificazione delle partizioni, il cui tipo è stato individuato automaticamente in fase di creazione da mac-fdisk (swap creata di tipo swap intuendone giustamente la funzione attraverso la label "swap" da me data. E io che ero disperato non avendo su mac-fdisk l'opzione t per cambiare id della partizione  :Razz: ).

- create le partizioni l'installazione prosegue in modo del tutto analogo a quella con architettura x86. Per ora mi sono fermato allo stage3, più tardi vado avanti con l'installazione (e con l'ultima puntata di questo resoconto).

Il giudizio parziale a questo punto è sicuramente positivo, nessun problema o conflitto (/me sana toccatina). Sarà solo fortuna?

To be continued...

----------

## pinguinoferoce

X conoscere bene l' uso del openfirmware conviene andare a vedere le istruzione di netbsd macppc port ( sono molto chiare)

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> X conoscere bene l' uso del openfirmware conviene andare a vedere le istruzione di netbsd macppc port ( sono molto chiare)

 

Andrò a darci un'occhiata sicuramente, anche perchè a riguardo effettivamente non ho le idee molto chiare. thx!

Tornando al mio racconto, ecco la terza puntata:

- l'installazione è proseguita liscia e senza intoppi fino al termine: kernel compilato e installato perfettamente (consiglio ai possessori di PBook il kernel benh, contiene patch utili e funziona molto bene. Altri piccoli consigli: attenti a configurare correttamente il kernel, ci sono alcune opzioni che se dimenticate o attivate potrebbero dare problemi; su faq, forum e siti vari cmq si trova tutto), logger e compagnia tutti installati con successo.

- il bootloader yaboot s'è dimostrato semplice da installare e molto comodo: ho il dual boot con Mac Os X gestito da yaboot e funziona molto bene. L'unico problemino l'ho avuto con un kernel panic iniziale, dovuto al fatto che per misteriosi motivi l'hda viene visto dal kernel ricompilato come hdc, mentre l'hdc (il cdrom) è switchato su hda. Poco male, si cambia fstab e yaboot.conf e tutto procede tranquillo (non è un problema solo mio, pare che diversa gente con PBook abbia avuto situazioni simili).

- Il PBook ora funziona egregiamente, macina compilazioni senza problemi e non scalda eccessivamente come temevo (e come molti dicevano). Ha un'ottima autonomia anche sotto stress. Insomma, vramente una splendida macchina.

- Per ora ho installato una Gentoo base (senza X e compagni) da stage3 senza rete (test eseguito con soddisfazione, è andato tutto bene, per chi ha fretta o non conosce molto Gentoo è una soluzione veramente valida), quindi ho fatto il sync del portage, sistemato il make.conf e ricompilato tutto con le mie impostazioni "più spinte" (sta compilando anche adesso, ma sembra andare tutto bene... /me sana toccatina di rito ). 

Nella prossima puntata passerò ad installare X, fluxbox, programmi  vari per lavoro/uni e tutto ciò che può servirmi. La compatibilità finora è stata ottima, nessuna periferica non riconosciuta o non funzionante. Nella prossima fase l'unico problema che mi aspetto sarà la scheda video priva di driver nvidia (userò gli nv open). Il resto m'hanno detto dovrebbe andare più che bene.

To be continued...

----------

## shev

Bene, ora che mi ricordo posso concludere la mia miniserie con l'ultima puntata:

- dopo aver avuto un sistema di base funzionante sono passato all'installazione di tutto ciò che poteva servirmi per l'uso quotidiano, da X a Vim, passando da Dia a Firebird etc etc. Il tutto è proceduto rapidamente e senza intoppi. Ho anche colto l'occasione per fare alcune piccole prove con emerge/portage, dall'opzione -f (molto comoda quando si stacca il portatile o si resta senza rete per continuare cmq a compilare) ai vari ACCEPT_KEYWORDS che con ppc mi avevano detto non funzionare completamente. Risultato: nessun problema, tutto liscio come su un normale x86. Oltretutto il test "compila di brutto e prega" ha dimostrato l'ottima qualità dell'hardware e la sua resistenza allo sforzo. Insomma, l'installazione di tutto il software è assolutamente simile a quella per x86 (magari bisogna dare una controllata a certi ebuild per vedere se sono anche per ppc, ma finora sono andati tutti bene).

- la configurazione ovviamente è molto simile a quella di un normale pc, il software è sempre quello. Gli unici due problemini li ho avuti nella configurazione di xfree, cmq risolto con alcuni smanettamenti neppure troppo ingegnosi, e con la tastiera che non ne voleva sapere di funzionare completamente con il layout it (mancavano sempre chiocciola, cancelletto e euro); è bastato usare un piccolo ed elegante hack trovato in rete per sistemare tutto nel migliore dei modi.

- per un PBook ci sono alcuni utili demoni come pmud (per la gestione del risparmio energetico credo), pbbuttons e gtkpbbuttons che permettono di far funzionare i vari tasti per il volume, luminosità e cd (tasti che rappresentano l'unico modo per variare il volume, la luminosità ed espellere un cd) e un paio di altri. Cmq c'è un meta-ebuild che li installa tutti, guarda caso si chiama powerbook-tools (o cosa simile, vado a memoria).

In conclusione dopo due settimane la mia esperienza è assolutamente positiva. Il mio PBook è perfettamente supportato a livello hardware (unico neo la scheda nvidia che non viene sfruttata dai driver nv per il 3d, ma poco male, speriamo nel futuro): tutto funziona come dovrebbe e non presenta incompatibilità con linux. Spero entro un paio di settimane di poter provare anche la scheda wireless, che ancora devo però acquistare. 

Anche a livello software vale lo stesso discorso: i ragazzi di gentoo (e linux, gnu, * in generale) hanno fatto un lavoro splendido e tutto va a meraviglia, finora tutto il software che mi serviva gira anche su ppc.

Voto finale: 9,5 (per la scheda nvidia e il poco tempo passato dall'inizio dei test)

----------

## NIX.NIX

Grande Shev sono contento per te

Io pultroppo con il mio Imac G3 sto ancora aspettando la nuova ISO che risolva il problema del mancato boot del CD, se sai qualcosai sii gentile avvisami

Ciao e buon divertimento

----------

## rian

 *Shev wrote:*   

> con la tastiera che non ne voleva sapere di funzionare completamente con il layout it (mancavano sempre chiocciola, cancelletto e euro); è bastato usare un piccolo ed elegante hack trovato in rete per sistemare tutto nel migliore dei modi.

 dei problemini con xfree ne ero a conoscienza ma questo della tastiera no... credo comunque che si trovi facilemente questo hack, in caso contrario saprò a chi chiedere!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In conclusione dopo due settimane la mia esperienza è assolutamente positiva. Il mio PBook è perfettamente supportato a livello hardware

 non sai quanto speravo di sentire queste tue parole   :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> unico neo la scheda nvidia che non viene sfruttata dai driver nv per il 3d, ma poco male, speriamo nel futuro

 il mio pbook avrà una scheda ati, ma a livello driver 3d la mia situazione è come la tua, hai detto bene, speriamo nel futuro!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Voto finale: 9,5 (per la scheda nvidia e il poco tempo passato dall'inizio dei test)

 voto giusto direi   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   NOOOOOOOOO QUANDO ARRIVA??????   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Scusate se ho aperto un nuovo topic per niente, ma mi sono accorto dopo di questo già aperto. Cmq io avrò il 15 (per chi non lo ha ancora capito   :Laughing:  ). Sono solo preoccupato per il video con la radeon. Sentite come diavolo si fa a far spazio per gentoo? c'è un tool in mac os x o è meglio che dò un occhio alla guida per ppc?

----------

## rian

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sono solo preoccupato per il video con la radeon.

 mi spiace ma meglio che ti metti l'anima in pace e fai come me e Shev e confida nel futuro e nell'ATI...   :Crying or Very sad: 

tratto da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

 *Quote:*   

> You have almost the same xfree support on ppc or alpha platform but you can't use the ATI closed source drivers. That means that you can't use the r300 3d features at all. If you have such a board and you want it supported by xfree, you should contact ATI and ask them to open the specs.

 quello che possiamo fare è contattare l'azienda e chiedere a quanto pare...

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Sentite come diavolo si fa a far spazio per gentoo? c'è un tool in mac os x o è meglio che dò un occhio alla guida per ppc?

 leggendo questo topic troverai che *Shev wrote:*   

> Il partizionamento con mac-fdisk (clone di fdisk un poco semplificato e riadattato al mondo mac) è proseguito liscio...

 ti consiglio di leggere questa guida: http://penguinppc.org/projects/yaboot/doc/mac-fdisk-basics.shtml

----------

## shev

 *rian wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Sentite come diavolo si fa a far spazio per gentoo? c'è un tool in mac os x o è meglio che dò un occhio alla guida per ppc? leggendo questo topic troverai che *Shev wrote:*   Il partizionamento con mac-fdisk (clone di fdisk un poco semplificato e riadattato al mondo mac) è proseguito liscio... 

 

Esatto. L'unico consiglio che ti do è durante l'installazione di mac os di creare due partizioni, la prima per Mac Os e l'altra per Linux, decidendo da subito le dimensioni. Io la prima installazione di Mac Os l'ho fatta senza partizionare e alla fine ho dovuto formattare, partizionare e reinstallare (ok, potevo ridimensionarle ma era installato da un giorno  :Razz:  ). Poi le partizioni specifiche per linux (swap, bootstrap, /, etc...) le fai durante l'installazione di gentoo con mac-fdisk.

Cmq ripeto per l'ennesima volta: non farti tutti sti problemi, quando l'avrai tra le mani e proverai ad installare vedrai che sarà tutto più semplice di quello che credi. Se poi avrai problemi... il forum è qui  :Wink: 

----------

## jdoe

scusate se ritiro su questo topic, ma vorrei mettere gentoo su un portatile apple. Sinceramente non so nemmeno il modello (non è mio) so solo che è un 12" di colore argento (apropos: come guardo il modello e la vers di macosx da macosx? :p)

Venendo al question: è possibile ridimenzionare la partizione osx per far spazio a gentoo senza perdere i dati su osx? Come faccio? E esiste un tool tipo ghost per backuppare interamente la partizione in modo da "pararmi" il didietro????

Grazie mille

John

----------

## shev

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non so nemmeno il modello (non è mio) so solo che è un 12" di colore argento (apropos: come guardo il modello e la vers di macosx da macosx? :p)

 

Un powerbook quindi, pbook per gli amici  :Wink: 

Per vedere la versione di Mac OS X oltre al metodo "a occhio" (da una versione all'altra cambiano sfumature dell'interfaccia che ad un occhio esperto fanno capire subito che sistema sta usando) esiste quello più standard: vai nel menu "mela" che trovi nella barra in alto a sinistra, ci dovrebbe essere una voce del tipo "informazioni" o simile che ti dice tutto quello che vuoi sul tuo mac (vado a memoria, se non trovi dimmelo che controllo e ti faccio sapere)

 *Quote:*   

> Venendo al question: è possibile ridimenzionare la partizione osx per far spazio a gentoo senza perdere i dati su osx? Come faccio?

 

Da un'occhiata a "utility Disco", dovresti trovarlo nella cartella "Applicazioni/Utility". So che permette di formattare, partizionare e funzioni simili, non so se permette il ridimensionamento. Magari quando accendo il pbook controllo. Se non andasse bene, fa un salto su versiontracker.com, trovi una marea di software per Mac nel quale cercare.

 *Quote:*   

> E esiste un tool tipo ghost per backuppare interamente la partizione in modo da "pararmi" il didietro????

 

Personalmente non ne conosco, non di gratuiti almeno. Non avendone ancora avuto bisogno non ne ho cercati. Cmq macosx è uno unix, basta andare di tar e gzip  :Wink: 

Oppure cerca roba grafica sul sito che dicevo sopra. Facci sapere se e come risolvi, siamo un po' ot ma è interessante per cultura generale di tutti e della folta comunità mac che frequenta questo forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Il mio era un progetto a lungo termine...Xò pensavo di prendermi il gioiellino + economico e + piccolo di casa apple, l' ibook 12"...

Esperienze???

Quella di Shev mi ha messo una "voglia di mela" impressionante, ma i 700? di differenza tra i due g4 non ce li ho...

----------

## jdoe

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *jdoe wrote:*   Sinceramente non so nemmeno il modello (non è mio) so solo che è un 12" di colore argento (apropos: come guardo il modello e la vers di macosx da macosx? :p) 
> 
> Un powerbook quindi, pbook per gli amici 
> 
> Per vedere la versione di Mac OS X oltre al metodo "a occhio" (da una versione all'altra cambiano sfumature dell'interfaccia che ad un occhio esperto fanno capire subito che sistema sta usando) esiste quello più standard: vai nel menu "mela" che trovi nella barra in alto a sinistra, ci dovrebbe essere una voce del tipo "informazioni" o simile che ti dice tutto quello che vuoi sul tuo mac (vado a memoria, se non trovi dimmelo che controllo e ti faccio sapere)
> ...

 

ok grazie. Provo e faccio sapere  :Smile: 

John

----------

## shev

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Il mio era un progetto a lungo termine...Xò pensavo di prendermi il gioiellino + economico e + piccolo di casa apple, l' ibook 12"...
> 
> Esperienze???

 

Imho fai un affare non indifferente a prendere l'ibook g4. A livello hardware non è poi così distante dal pbook (certo, qualche differenza c'è visto il differente costo, ma non così abissale come si potrebbe credere), il rapporto prezzo/prestazioni è tra i più vantaggiosi in commercio. Sicuramente un'ottima macchina, da prendere in seria considerazione. Considera che l'ho fatto comprare a mia sorella che sa a malapena usare il computer e si trova davvero bene, non ha mai avuto problemi ed è pienamente soddisfatta (usa macosx, assolutamente da provare). Comincia ad odiare windows anche lei e soprattutto sta nascendo amore vero per la apple: l'altra sera, per fare un esempio, m'ha telefonato contenta a dirmi che aveva sentito su radiodue lo speciale sul ventesimo anniversario del mac  :Very Happy: 

A quanto ne so linux dovrebbe girarci bene, soprattutto con il nuovo kernel 2.6.1/2. Ma a riguardo lascio la parola a micron o emi, avendo l'ibook possono dirci di più del suo rapporto con linux.

/me che ormai prenderà quasi esclusivamente hardware apple (il G5 mi sta tentando non poco. Lascio maturare un po' il supporto linux poi è mio   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## n3m0

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> [OT] Shev, visto che anche io un giorno vorrei un apple come portatile, ho guardato lo stesso modello sul sito svizzero della apple e risparmieresti 300 Frs.
> 
> 

 

Perdonate se riprendo questo thread, mi interessava questa questione dei prezzi fuori dalla Comunità Europea (perche', sì, ho controllato, anche in Francia, Spagna, etc i prezzi sono uguali all'Italia sul sito).

In svizzera il costo e' di 100 euro in meno, ma per me non vale la pena: con lo sconto studenti risparmio cmq piu' di 80 euro...se riuscissi a risultare studente in svizzera sarebbe diverso  :Smile: 

Mi interessava il prezzo USA (in euro, la mia config, viene 1100 euro)...

Sapete se e' possibile ordinarlo dagli USA?

Se si, le spese aggiuntive quali dogana/altro sarebbero eccessive?

So che magari ne sapete meno di me, ma chiedere non costa nulla...

Addirittura, se fossi studente in USA, la mia config dell'iBook mi verrebbe a costare un corrispettivo di 957 euro...mentre qui in italia il prezzo studenti della mai conf e' 1350 euro...uffa.

----------

